
Bitcoin’s creator is Japanese mathematician Shinichi Mochizuki - peter123
http://qz.com/86255/the-mysterious-creator-of-bitcoin-could-be-japanese-mathematician-shinichi-mochizuki-says-the-inventor-of-hypertext/
======
ColinWright
Discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733290>

Other sources:

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733497>

* <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5733488>

------
kedean
While his reasoning is sound, the link title here is really misleading. It has
not been confirmed that Mochizuki created Bitcoin, it has been hypothesized.

